# Homie developing b*lls!



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Several times in the past few days Homie's made aggressive moves toward Anna and really seems to be trying to dominate her. Kinda funny actually!

Anna is the sweetest dog and wouldn't hurt a fly, actually I don't think there's another creature on the earth with a greater capacity for love... BUT she doesn't like it when Homie lands on her back and HATES it when Homie does her favorite thing to torment Anna, peck at her toenails while she's sleeping!

Anna always just gets up and moves and when Homie sees she's backing down gets all puffed up and wing chops Anna until I intervene! Anna just looks at me like 'oh jeeze, what a maroon"

evil bird!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor sweet Anna.
I bet Honie has a great time tormenting this sweet dog LOL.

Reti


----------



## Crow (Sep 22, 2004)

They look _so serious_ when they do *pigeon-fu.* 

Poor, dear, patient dog. It's good that pigeons have this ability, though.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Do y'all think Homie might be a male based on this behavior or is the testosterone I'm feeding her kickin' in? hehe


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Kev, 

This could be a scary thing that homie is getting aggressive towards the dog. Sounds like Anna is a very sweet and easy going pet but I would be really careful with the two of them now that Homie is doing this. Sometimes all it takes is the littlest annoyance or sudden movements to turn a sweet and trusting dog, into one that will suddenly snap at what is pestering it. If Homie is landing on her back and it startles Anna or Homie is pecking at her toenails while she is sleeping, she might snap at Homie and potentially hurt her. Of course, you know the dog better than I do, but I would be concerned and just a tad bit more watchful now.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Brad,
I'm not really worried about Anna snapping at her at all, she's the most gentle dog on earth. I have a dove here that was hit by a car over a year ago and has very limited ability to get out of your way, and you should see how Anna always walks around her VERY slowly and sometimes lays by her on the floor. She's a good dog!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

photokev said:


> she's the most gentle dog on earth. She's a good dog!



That's good Kev, as I said...she is your dog so you know her better than any of us could ever judge.  Sometimes however, dogs can get a little impatient when they get older. I don't know how old Anna is, and again she's your sweetie so I'm sure you know what is best. She sounds like a real darling nuzzling up to your handicapped dove


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think maybe Homie needs something else to focus his attention on -- maybe a mate???? Poor Anna -- it reminds me of having an older cat and getting a new kitten -- the kitten will just pester the older fellow mercilessly, all in fun of course. 

On a more serious note, since Homie does go out and in at will -- not all dogs are so docile, and I'd hate to see him wing-box a pitbull or something...


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Homie and Chicken both give other dogs and most people a wide burth. I rescued a very young dobie that I brought home briefly and both birds were pretty afraid of it. 

On another note, maybe homie IS a little boy. Today he/she turned into a little biting bulldoser. Pretty funny! He's never done anything like that before... I think he thought he was getting me away from Chicken, I'm not sure...


----------

